# Super Moody!!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok so I have been on Ortho-Tri-Cyclen LO for about.. a year. 

last week I had this funky period, so i waited a week to start my new pack of pills...

Let me tell you that was the best week ever! I felt amazing, I was so happy and I enjoyed the things I was doing daily.

well... Last night I started taking the pills again.. and today I was back to my old .. irritable,grouchy,pissed off,sad,crying-self. I get upset over EVERYTHING!!

Has anyone else had issues like this ? bad moodiness while on the pill? is there another pill out there that will lessen these mood swings? 

I have been on ortho for so long and its been working, I am afraid to switch from something that i know works, you know? arrgg... any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 13, 2007)

I had the same experience except with the regular ortho tricyclen. I used to be so grouchy and irritable when taking these, eventhough my period wasn't on the way. Grouchy was an understatement, I was a monster to everyone around me. I'd snap over everything and was having these mood swings. I'd be happy one minute and the next, I'd just snap, get upset and depressed. It was horrible! And worse, I started to get dark spots on my face so I started to freak out. 

After finding nothing from my dermatologist about the skin issues, I asked my ob-gyn. She suggested switching to Jasmin but I didn't want to change pills. The OTC were working just fine (regulate periods & cleared my acne) so she made me try OTC-Lo and it's so so much better since. I get mood-swings but only a few days before my period. 

I don't know much about other pills except that my friend got pregnant with Jasmin, though she was taking the pill at the exact time daily. And another friend got pregnant while on Depo-provera. 

I think you should see your ob-gyn and tell her exactly your symptoms and what you expect from the pill. I know that most pills do make you moody though and gain weight. Just have to find the one that works for you. Good luck and hth a bit!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 13, 2007)

I used Alesse for several years without a problem. I'm normally a pretty mood-swingy gal when Aunt Flo comes to visit, but while I was taking Alesse I had nowhere near the mood issues. I also had far less cramps and bloating, plus my periods lightened (I normally have fairly heavy ones). 

I stopped taking it (for personal reasons) and have noticed that all my original (crappy) period symptoms came back.

Every woman's body is different, and responds to the hormones differently. All I can do is share my experiences and recommend that you talk to your ob-gyn about your problems.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah. man im awful. my boyfriend took my dads old couch for his place , and now hes getting a new one and I got all pist that he was throwing out the couch I gave him... Its a shitty couch! who cares! then I started crying because his mom always makes it seem like my whole family is poor or something,to quote her "well it sure helps to have a lot of money" (my grandma reciently died from a stroke, his grandma had a stroke but lived) and i was screaming " well maybe if we threw more money at the hospital she would have lived!!" when truthfully no amount of money ever would have saved her.. 

ughhhh i was so happy the last week and my boyfriend noticed and would hang around me more, now he says Im a bitch, and it doesnt help any. ughhh

i guess ill make an appointment with my ob-gyn, and have a talk with her about it.. because I cant stand this anymore. I hate feeling like crap all the time. 

a week or so ago I threw a fit because he asked me if I wanted spaghetti for dinner.. and I didnt so i cried.. WHAT THE HECK!!!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 13, 2007)

I had horrible mood swings on Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo. It was like I was in a constant state of PMS...no fun! I ended up switching to the NuvaRing about a year ago, and I LOVE it...so easy, no crazy mood swings (well, not any more than usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I do find,however, on NuvaRing,that my symptoms of PMS are much more intense. Like, a week before my period, I'll bust into tears because of a commercial or because the water isn't boiling fast enough when I make macaroni. hehe. Still, I'd rather have that for only a few days, versus for all of eternity on ortho...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 13, 2007)

seriously. I do admit I cry a lot naturally.. but .. this pill MAN o MAN! 
I googled it and I found a ton of people complaining about the moodiness. waayyy too much estrogen for me to handle!


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd definately make an appointment to see your doctor to maybe tweak some things. I know how you feel, I've had similiar symptoms and it's the worst


----------



## Tyester (Jan 14, 2007)

I guess this how the other half is.

Testosterone causes the opposite effect with symptoms that are opposite themselves. Instead of crying, it's fits of rage. Not really at a dangerous level, but to the point its noticable from your own perspective. The frustration and mood swings are there as well tho.

I don't know if there is a male version of oral birth control, so I wouldn't know if there are any similar effects to being on such. I know the physical form(surgery) only takes out a small part of the reproductive process, the hormones are still in play.

I don't know what advice I could offer on the subject, since A: I'm not a girl, and B: I don't know much about those forms of birth control, so good luck!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 15, 2007)

haha oh .. I get fits of rage also. I seriously go through every stage of emotion. ..  twice a day! lol


----------



## Katja (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I had horrible mood swings on Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo. It was like I was in a constant state of PMS...no fun! I ended up switching to the NuvaRing about a year ago, and I LOVE it...so easy, no crazy mood swings (well, not any more than usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I do find,however, on NuvaRing,that my symptoms of PMS are much more intense. Like, a week before my period, I'll bust into tears because of a commercial or because the water isn't boiling fast enough when I make macaroni. hehe. Still, I'd rather have that for only a few days, versus for all of eternity on ortho..._

 
*'Emotional macaroni'.  That's going as my number 5 right after Dangerous BBQ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on Trinessa 28 right now.  The Friday BEFORE my period (which happens on a Wednesday, btw, since that info is really THAT valid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have noticed I am a major bitch.  I am so damn moody, I feel like a bi-polar mess.  I am guaranteed emotional PMS, no cramps, bloating, JUST Massive emotional downpours.  I get easily frustrated.

I can take the few days of the month to be moody, but I couldn't imagine feeling this way 24/7.  Definitely talk to your doc to see if you could switch to something that doesn't include significant side effects.*


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I had horrible mood swings on Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo. It was like I was in a constant state of PMS...no fun! I ended up switching to the NuvaRing about a year ago, and I LOVE it...so easy, no crazy mood swings (well, not any more than usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I do find,however, on NuvaRing,that my symptoms of PMS are much more intense. Like, a week before my period, I'll bust into tears because of a commercial or because the water isn't boiling fast enough when I make macaroni. hehe. Still, I'd rather have that for only a few days, versus for all of eternity on ortho..._

 
im guess the NuvaRing works different on everyone.. my sister was put on the NuvaRing and her hormones went on the fritz... she was crying for no reason, bitchy, almost in a constant state of depression........ so her dr switched her to Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo and she has the same issues..... not sure if many ppl  has tried or have been on Yasmin it worked pretty good for me when i was on it years and years ago... lol  i have no probes now b/c i had a tubaligation...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was on Ortho Lo for nine months, and my doctor ended up taking me off of it because it was causing me to have high blood pressure. The whole time I was on it, I really didnt' have mood swings and it was acutally regulating my weight. Now, when I first got off of it...I started feeling really moody and had a really bad period. I mean the cramps were so bad that it felt like I was in labor! No lie! But, it's been three months since I've been off of it and I'm starting to feel better now.  I guess it depends on the person.


----------

